# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  How can i teleport in live Server?

## metalqiang

I modify the x,y values then the game disconnects.But modify the Z values not disconnects.
How can i do it without the game disconnects?
Where should i Hook or modify?

----------


## Cypher



----------


## Cursed

By using the UBER command .hax port Map X Y Z ingame... Just a few people know about this!

----------


## Zephir

blizz servers do a permanent X and Y check when you move. so there is no real X/Y teleporting any more afaik

----------


## Sychotix

> I modify the x,y values then the game disconnects.But modify the Z values not disconnects.
> How can i do it without the game disconnects?
> Where should i Hook or modify?


you should modify your coords. Thats the only thing u can really do...

OR you could hack the server and remove that part of the code -.-

----------


## Cypher

@OP: Teleportation on live servers is possible, but you have no chance in hell at working it out.

----------


## UnknOwned

Ohhh give the man a chance, i guess we all once were at that point.

Lets just say that there is 2 things standing in your way.
The first thing is the one you have already witnessed, short distance offset = disc.
When you get to know how to avoid this and teleport a great ammount then you will encounter the next challange. Which is almost the same, just with a "timer" attached.





> @OP: Teleportation on live servers is possible, but you have no chance in hell at working it out.


I would say "plausible"

_"To travel from one point to another without physically crossing the distance between the two points;"

_With the above being said it is 100% possible.
But when you think of the approach, then its not Teleport but rather Teleport(s).

----------


## Cypher

> Ohhh give the man a chance, i guess we all once were at that point.
> 
> Lets just say that there is 2 things standing in your way.
> The first thing is the one you have already witnessed, short distance offset = disc.
> When you get to know how to avoid this and teleport a great ammount then you will encounter the next challange. Which is almost the same, just with a "timer" attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not just "plausible", its very much possible. I have witnessed it being done first hand. The chinese had a working teleport method a while back, dunno if it still works, theirs was a true teleport. You can also do it with some clever packet spoofing which is lots of tiny little movements.

So both are infact possible, both 'teleport' and 'teleports'.

PS. I think you're being a bit pedantic over the specific meaning of the word, I personally would count the latter method (packet spoofing to move from one place to another practically instantly) as teleporting for the purpose of a WoW hack, but meh.

Also, while its true that everyone has to start somewhere, there's an appropriate place to start, and an inappropriate place. This is the latter. You need to learn to walk before you can run (and do backflips while juggling cyanide tipped knives).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## owndapwn

Mount & dismount first. Zones you in and loads everything non-territory. Then move.

----------


## killguta

I know I am a noob (not newbie xD) but wouldn't it work teleporting with very little distance ( ~1 metter or something) instead of the normal walking... maybe they wouldn't check it because they would think it's lag. Feel free to flame on my theory  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Cypher

> Mount & dismount first. Zones you in and loads everything non-territory. Then move.


That only works on emu servers. Gtfo.




> I know I am a noob (not newbie xD) but wouldn't it work teleporting with very little distance ( ~1 metter or something) instead of the normal walking... maybe they wouldn't check it because they would think it's lag. Feel free to flame on my theory  .



No, not unless you move after teleporting that tiny distance (its less than one unit), but by the time you do that walking is faster.

----------


## alcanor1

Teleporting on live servers is *100%* possible but the odds of you getting an instant perma ban are equal in percentage

----------


## kynox

> Teleporting on live servers is *100%* possible but the odds of you getting an instant perma ban are equal in percentage


Talk more shit. I've been teleporting for weeks.

----------


## Cypher

> Teleporting on live servers is *100%* possible but the odds of you getting an instant perma ban are equal in percentage



You're a noob.

----------


## alcanor1

anything is possible the only problem is finding out what it is YOU'RE the noob...

----------


## Cypher

> anything is possible the only problem is finding out what it is YOU'RE the noob...



No. Teleporting is very possible, Kynox has been doing it ages.

The reason you're a noob is because you said its an instant-ban, which it isn't. So, you're the noob, learn to read, and learn to hack.

----------


## Sychotix

> anything is possible the only problem is finding out what it is YOU'RE the noob...


not anything is possible. You cannot modify stat's without having access to a GM account and without hacking the server.

There are many other things that you cannot do either... but i care not to list them.

----------


## arigity

in terms of hacking anything is "possible", however "probable" is another case.

----------


## Shynd

No, not everything is possible. Some things are, some things aren't, and, until you can tell the difference, please do not talk with authority on the subject.

----------


## arigity

authority is not needed on concepts that are common sense.

possible != probable 

there is a *possibility* for an exploit to exist that modifies some things perceived as impossible (stats?), and it's *possible* that some person might be smart enough to "hack" into blizzards database and change information. is it likely? no, but its possible.

anything can be possible when technology is implied, but that doesn't make it probable.

----------


## Cypher

> authority is not needed on concepts that are common sense.
> 
> possible != probable 
> 
> there is a *possibility* for an exploit to exist that modifies some things perceived as impossible (stats?), and it's *possible* that some person might be smart enough to "hack" into blizzards database and change information. is it likely? no, but its possible.
> 
> anything can be possible when technology is implied, but that doesn't make it probable.



Division by zero is impossible. Woot I win!

----------


## arigity

> in terms of hacking anything is "possible", however "probable" is another case.


this is why i said in terms of hacking, IE anything you would want to hack. 
but if it makes you feel better anything is possible that doesn't involve mathematical equations with an infinite answer.

p.s. technically you CAN divide by zero, wanna see? 10/0 = 1 there. i win  :Big Grin:  of course that answer is incorrect however all that you mentioned was doing it, not in acquiring a correct answer :P

----------


## dejavu11

> Division by zero is impossible. Woot I win!


Nu uh.

1 / 0 = ERR

noob

----------


## Cypher

> this is why i said in terms of hacking, IE anything you would want to hack. 
> but if it makes you feel better anything is possible that doesn't involve mathematical equations with an infinite answer.
> 
> p.s. technically you CAN divide by zero, wanna see? 10/0 = 1 there. i win  of course that answer is incorrect however all that you mentioned was doing it, not in acquiring a correct answer :P


No, you don't win, you fail. Any expression of the form 'a/0' where as is any number (real or complex, it doesn't matter) is meaningless and has no value. The outcome is undefined.

Also, in mathematics doing/solving an equation or evaluating an expression implies doing it correctly and if you assume otherwise you're an idiot.

PS. It doesn't have an 'infinite answer'. Infinity is a well established concept in mathematics, and it is most certainly not the result of a/0.

----------


## arigity

you seem to like being right alot huh?

1. I'm sorry i forgot a space  :Frown:  I'm a baaaaad person.

2.when dealing with possibilities you should imply nothing lest some unforeseen circumstance pop up to effect it in a way unintentional of the original problem. this is basic, and something i would expect a programmer to know. 

if i take a math test, but get all the answers wrong. did i do the test? yes. i did it, but i did it wrong. doesn't change the fact i did it though.

3. infinity -- the assumed limit of a sequence, series, etc., that increases without bound.

----------


## dejavu11

Semantics, the backbone of any quality internet conversation!

----------


## zeeka

lol! tele-porting on a retail is possible but if you expect to continue playing your account for more than a month i suggest don't do it ... hack privates instead

----------


## Cypher

> you seem to like being right alot huh?
> 
> 1. I'm sorry i forgot a space  I'm a baaaaad person.
> 
> 2.when dealing with possibilities you should imply nothing lest some unforeseen circumstance pop up to effect it in a way unintentional of the original problem. this is basic, and something i would expect a programmer to know. 
> 
> if i take a math test, but get all the answers wrong. did i do the test? yes. i did it, but i did it wrong. doesn't change the fact i did it though.
> 
> 3. infinity -- the assumed limit of a sequence, series, etc., that increases without bound.



0. Irony ftw.

1. Yes, yes you are.

2. /facepalm. Pedantic is one thing, thats just retarded. Good luck 'implying nothing' and commenting your code like this:
// X is an object of type T1. Y and Z are objects of type T2. T2 has operator overloads to allow multiplication. The overloads return a reference to const to stop expressions such as 'y + z = x'. T1 has a constructor to allow conversion from type T2 to T1. The result of this expression is the execution of the operator* overloads and assigning the return value to x. This is assigment not construction.
// And I could get even more verbose. etc.
x = y * z;

The point is, the great thing about object oriented languages is you CAN 'imply' things, one of the foundations of OO is ABSTRACTION. The users of your classes shouldn't need to know the internals to be able to use them. I suggest you acquaint yourself with a book on object oriented programming because that's one of the primary design goals.

Also, stop with the Straw Man argment bullshit. My position is that if you are told to solve an equation the expectation is that you attempt to do it correctly, not that the fact you got a question wrong implies you never attempted it. Furthermore, if you get it wrong you technically didn't 'do' it because it isn't solved (which was the aim to begin with).

Reference in case you're unfarmiliar with the terminology of what you're doing:
Straw man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3. The result of a/0 is not a sequence/series so the result obviously is not zero. Although given the expression 1/b as b approaches 0 the result approaches infinity the actual result of the expression 1/0 is undefined and as such is not a series/sequence and cannot be defined as infinity. Although it is sometimes convenient to think of it this way (a/0 = inf.) it is not correct.

----------


## Cypher

Just to clarify. You're making the same misconception about division by zero as Bhaskara.

As shown here.



> So Bhaskara tried to solve the problem by writing _n_/0 = ∞. At first sight we might be tempted to believe that Bhaskara has it correct, but of course he does not. If this were true then 0 times ∞ must be equal to every number _n_, so all numbers are equal. The Indian mathematicians could not bring themselves to the point of admitting that one could not divide by zero. Bhaskara did correctly state other properties of zero, however, such as 02 = 0, and √0 = 0.



You fail. That is all.

----------


## spiratesss

> Not just "plausible", its very much possible. I have witnessed it being done first hand. The chinese had a working teleport method a while back, dunno if it still works,



a while back? you mean back in vanilla wow when they were farming DM tribute?

----------


## arigity

> 0. Irony ftw.
> 
> 1. Yes, yes you are.
> 
> 2. /facepalm. Pedantic is one thing, thats just retarded. Good luck 'implying nothing' and commenting your code like this:
> // X is an object of type T1. Y and Z are objects of type T2. T2 has operator overloads to allow multiplication. The overloads return a reference to const to stop expressions such as 'y + z = x'. T1 has a constructor to allow conversion from type T2 to T1. The result of this expression is the execution of the operator* overloads and assigning the return value to x. This is assigment not construction.
> // And I could get even more verbose. etc.
> x = y * z;
> 
> ...


1. it seems i need to be more specific, for someone talking about straw man arguments you sure use it alot.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  the implication (in this case) is not in understanding what your doing, but in ensuring that what your doing works the way it should.

it is never implied that the code wouldn't work, or even that the user has any clue what the hell it does, but it is implied the code might work other then it's intended if you only "imply" that it will be used a certain way.

yes, it can be assumed that you meant dividing by 0 and receiving a correct answer. however as it is never stated that doing so is necessary and only the act is required, only the act i did  :Smile: 

and nowhere in "doing" does it say it HAS to do it right. but simply that its done. otherwise people who "do" things wrong never do anything at all.

2. straws everywhere!!! am i to understand that you are of the opinion that the answer to 10 / 0 does NOT increase without bound?


p.s. 




> So Bhaskara tried to solve the problem by writing *n/0 = ∞*.




i see what you did there  :Smile: 

edit: by the way, are you grabbing half your arguments off of google or do you keep articles on zero around in case you might need to prove a zero related point?

----------


## Cursed

*grabs some popcorn and leans back...*

----------


## Cypher

> 1. it seems i need to be more specific, for someone talking about straw man arguments you sure use it alot.  the implication (in this case) is not in understanding what your doing, but in ensuring that what your doing works the way it should.
> 
> it is never implied that the code wouldn't work, or even that the user has any clue what the hell it does, but it is implied the code might work other then it's intended if you only "imply" that it will be used a certain way.
> 
> yes, it can be assumed that you meant dividing by 0 and receiving a correct answer. however as it is never stated that doing so is necessary and only the act is required, only the act i did 
> 
> and nowhere in "doing" does it say it HAS to do it right. but simply that its done. otherwise people who "do" things wrong never do anything at all.
> 
> 2. straws everywhere!!! am i to understand that you are of the opinion that the answer to 10 / 0 does NOT increase without bound?
> ...



Ummm. Okay I'm lost, I feel like I'm getting dumber just by reading your posts.

1. "it is never implied that the code wouldn't work, or even that the user has any clue what the hell it does, but it is implied the code might work other then it's intended if you only "imply" that it will be used a certain way."

Rephrase that in a language other than 'stupid' (english would be nice) and I'll address it.

Also, if you attempt to solve an equation and get an incorrect answer you didn't really actually 'do' it then did you? Because the problem still remains unsolved.

Definition of 'solve':
To find an answer or solution to a problem or question.

So unless you actually do that you didn't really 'do' the question did you?
 
2. Now I'm REALLY lost. Have you ever picked up a maths book before? How can the answer to a static division change, you're saying the answer to 10/0 'increases without bound', what the hell are you talking about?

Also, I don't 'keep articles on hand' I'm linking them to support my arguments because otherwise you'd probably go 'omg stop making stuff up' but it seems you complain either way. I attend this thing called 'school' (do they have those for people with intellectual disabilities as severe as yours?) in which i go to classes which teach math. One of those classes was about division by zero, by paying attention during this class I learnt about division by zero and why it cannot be done.

I challenge you to find me a single respected mathematical paper/website/textbook/professor etc that backs up your argument that division by zero has a defined outcome and that outcome is infinity.

And before you cry "omg i didn't say division by zero equals infinity" heres a quote by you: (in reference to divison by zero)
"but if it makes you feel better anything is possible that doesn't involve mathematical equations with an infinite answer."

----------


## Cypher

> *grabs some popcorn and leans back...*



Don't just get popcorn!! Join in, it's fun.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cursed

I cant say more on this topic sorry... :/

----------


## Shynd

Cypher 1 arigity 0. That's binary for Win.

----------


## arigity

> Ummm. Okay I'm lost, I feel like I'm getting dumber just by reading your posts.
> 
> 1. "it is never implied that the code wouldn't work, or even that the user has any clue what the hell it does, but it is implied the code might work other then it's intended if you only "imply" that it will be used a certain way."
> 
> Rephrase that in a language other than 'stupid' (english would be nice) and I'll address it.
> 
> Also, if you attempt to solve an equation and get an incorrect answer you didn't really actually 'do' it then did you? Because the problem still remains unsolved.
> 
> Definition of 'solve':
> ...


grasping at straws now? or is it, that you can come up with no better argument then "I'm lost"?

10 / 0 will never have a definite answer, because 0 can go into 10 x number of times, no matter how many times 0 goes into 10 it can still go in x more. it will forever increase, it is boundless. 

infinity -- the assumed limit of a sequence, that increases without bound.

it is not that the defined outcome of 10 / 0 is infinity, but that the outcome which can only be expressed as never ending, has no definition. (ie it has a limit of infinity) kindly note the difference. if you can find any article that can refute this logic I would love to see it  :Smile: 

you should not assume that whoever uses whatever you make will do so as you intended, sorry if you are not bright enough to catch this concept.

solving an equation and doing an equation are two different things, i assume they tell you the difference at your school right?
i only needed to do, not to solve. i said this three times already kindly pay attention, i dislike repeating myself. 

this is why your arguments fail  :Smile:

----------


## Clain

Burnt... ;O

----------


## Cypher

> grasping at straws now? or is it, that you can come up with no better argument then "I'm lost"?
> 
> 10 / 0 will never have a definite answer, because 0 can go into 10 x number of times, no matter how many times 0 goes into 10 it can still go in x more. it will forever increase, it is boundless. 
> 
> infinity -- the assumed limit of a sequence, that increases without bound.
> 
> it is not that the defined outcome of 10 / 0 is infinity, but that the outcome which can only be expressed as never ending, has no definition. (ie it has a limit of infinity) kindly note the difference. if you can find any article that can refute this logic I would love to see it 
> 
> you should not assume that whoever uses whatever you make will do so as you intended, sorry if you are not bright enough to catch this concept.
> ...


Not grasping at straws I just don't have the required brain tumor to understand what you're attempting to say. With your new rephrasing I'm pretty sure you've just gone full circle. I was the one who said division by zero was undefined to begin with (which you insisted on arguing with). Now you're just repeating my original argument with a slight rephrasing?? Fail.

"you should not assume that whoever uses whatever you make will do so as you intended, sorry if you are not bright enough to catch this concept."

One aspect of a well designed class is that misuse of it is obvious (or even better, impossible) and that such misuse will be treated in a way that is obvious to the user. I never said the class user will use it as intended, I simply said they need not concern themselves with the internals. If your class is misued in an unavoidable way (for example the user passes an invalid file handle to a logging class constructor) it should throw an exception to alert the user of their mistake. Sorry your programming experience extends to that of "LULZ I CAN UZE A MEMOREE EDITAH!!!".

The fact you're trying to distinguish between 'doing' and 'solving' an equation show just how desperate you are, you're totally dodging my original pont and just making irrelevant pedandic arguments. Nevertheless if your maths teacher says "do this maths test" and you get everything wrong I doubt you'll get full marks. Know why? Because when someone asks you to do something they expect it to be done correctly, thats just the way the world works.

PS. I've proven I can program multiple times with multiple hack releases to the community. I've yet to see you release anything you've written and I'd be very interested to see an example.

----------


## Sychotix

I'm taking AP Calculus right now... anying divided by zero is DNE or Undefined or None in any situation. Cypher is right... you are wrong. Leave it alone =P

----------


## arigity

> Not grasping at straws I just don't have the required brain tumor to understand what you're attempting to say. With your new rephrasing I'm pretty sure you've just gone full circle. I was the one who said division by zero was undefined to begin with (which you insisted on arguing with). Now you're just repeating my original argument with a slight rephrasing?? Fail.
> 
> "you should not assume that whoever uses whatever you make will do so as you intended, sorry if you are not bright enough to catch this concept."
> 
> One aspect of a well designed class is that misuse of it is obvious (or even better, impossible) and that such misuse will be treated in a way that is obvious to the user. I never said the class user will use it as intended, I simply said they need not concern themselves with the internals. If your class is misued in an unavoidable way (for example the user passes an invalid file handle to a logging class constructor) it should throw an exception to alert the user of their mistake. Sorry your programming experience extends to that of "LULZ I CAN UZE A MEMOREE EDITAH!!!".
> 
> The fact you're trying to distinguish between 'doing' and 'solving' an equation show just how desperate you are, you're totally dodging my original pont and just making irrelevant pedandic arguments. Nevertheless if your maths teacher says "do this maths test" and you get everything wrong I doubt you'll get full marks. Know why? Because when someone asks you to do something they expect it to be done correctly, thats just the way the world works.
> 
> PS. I've proven I can program multiple times with multiple hack releases to the community. I've yet to see you release anything you've written and I'd be very interested to see an example.


i am sorry, but i cannot help myself from laughing now. you are unwilling to admit you are wrong, so you resort to pointing out your own accomplishments while belittling me for having none. you have failed yourself, you have failed logic, and you have failed this thread.

go back and re-read the thread, you fail so much its depressing to see. here is a basic synopsis of your failure  :Smile: 

you claim division by zero to be an impossibility (which has very little relation to my original post anyhow)

i divide by zero but reach the wrong conclusion and point out i still did it.

you tell me i'm wrong because i forgot a space (lol) as well as stating that it doesn't have an infinite answer

i explain how possibilities work (because apparently, you don't grasp the concept) and... also infinity (cuz you don't get that either)

you babble on about random code which has NO relation to the basic idea of what i was trying to say (straws!!!!) you then say it is undefined (what is infinity, if not a number which can never be defined? you basically proved me right FOR me lol)

once again i try to explain why your wrong in basic terms (although you still don't seem to grasp the very basic concepts.) explaining my views

you tell me your lost, and then proceed to explain how your in school (once again steering the conversation towards a place where you must feel more comfortable with)

i once again (in the simplest way imaginable) explain the very basic concepts of division (so much for school eh?) as well as kindly informing you of errors you have previously made.

you tell me how you've been helpful to others and a wonderful member of the communty (lawl, yeah. nice argument there) 


sorry, but once again. you fail to grasp very basic concepts, an exception is in itself, a precaution against a probability that might or might not occur and is WHY i used programming as an analogy. people use exceptions to handle things that weren't intended for the original concept. 

translated back into the original point, your "you can't divide by zero" impossibility was disproven because, while it is not meant to be done wrong, there is no exception that prevents this. check mate. you lose.


talk about dodging original points? what was yours again? to divide by zero? i did. you lose again. i am not the one who dragged this conversation onto the theories of zero but i am sure that i am not wrong on this.

your analogy about the math teacher is nice, but irrelevent. if my math teacher said "do this test and you get a 100" then all that i need to do, is do. however if my teacher simply said "do this test" then i can be sure i will not pass if i get it wrong you do not get the concept or correctly emphasizing the point so that both your meaning and what is required to be "right" are met.

once again moving this analogy back into the original reason for this argument, you only said doing it was impossible, not in solving it.

i never questioned your ability to program, nor even your ability to come up with wordy solutions for relatively simple problems. however since you bring it up this suggests you yourself are implying your own lack of skill which i find quite humorous.



as for my lack of work, here is my theory on lolhax.

step 1. copy pasta
step 2. cheat engine
step 3. google writeprocessmemory
step 4. ???
step 5. run around as if i know everything  :Smile: 

p.s. re-read the concepts of infinity.

----------


## Shynd

You, sir, are the pinnacle of asshattery. Nothing more need be said. Arguments that are inherently *retarded* need not be refuted, so I think we should all just start calling arigity names.

----------


## arigity

/chuckle 

because we KNOW cypher would never dream of insulting anyone now huh? no, a shining member like him is a prime example of an angel. in fact the very idea of cypher insulting anyone is a sin, you are a blasphemer for saying anything to such an effect. 



i like the guy sure, he's brilliant, but he's got a huuuuuuge ego and likes to argue alot. just like me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cursed

> /chuckle 
> 
> because we KNOW cypher would never dream of insulting anyone now huh? no, a shining member like him is a prime example of an angel. in fact the very idea of cypher insulting anyone is a sin, you are a blasphemer for saying anything to such an effect. 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the guy sure, he's brilliant, but he's got a huuuuuuge ego and likes to argue alot. just like me


I actually rofled...

----------


## Xarg0

omfg 10/0=3 is an expression you fool >.< it's not a calculation so you didn't divide by zero, acutally this expression is false, please take a math book to learn the differnece between an expression and a calculation...
I could go furter into details but I'm to lazy and I belive learning on your own is more efficient then people telling you what's wrong or right.

----------


## Clain

Geez guies.

Who the F*** cares about dividing by zero and using retarded ways to express your points. Get the hell back on subject, not whether the hell you can divide by a certain number.

----------


## arigity

oh great, another genius here attempting to disprove my logic by skirting around the point.

while whether or not it is a calculation or expression once again has little relevance to the main point i will prove you wrong for the hell of it.

a calculation is the process used to reach an answer while an expression is the visible outcome of a calculation barring certain circumstances. 

1. it can be considered a calculation, because i calculated that if i that if i divide 10 by zero i will get the answer 1.

2. expressions cannot have equal signs.


i honestly like it better when cypher brings up a point as he usually knows what he is talking about.

----------


## kynox

So this one time, i ate a pickle. It was very nice and i enjoyed it.

----------


## arigity

i concur with kynox. pickles.

----------


## Clain

Division by zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ORLY lol

Pickles, yum.

----------


## gary2288

Hi this is my first post on this forum, only just started to look into stuff like this and i must say i love how a simple question about teleporting in a live server can turn into a huge argument about dividing by zero, it's fantastic, and i can tell i'm gonna love being on this forum.

I actually lost track on what was going on though although i'm pretty sure that if you actually did divide by zero you would probably unmake the universe so don't.

Anyway i'm gonna go look round the rest of the forum. so i'll join in the next argument, because as someone said earlier, they can be quite fun and they also entertain anyone who happens to walk in on them, which is good for morale.

----------


## Cypher

> You, sir, are the pinnacle of asshattery. Nothing more need be said. Arguments that are inherently *retarded* need not be refuted, so I think we should all just start calling arigity names.


<3 Synd.




> /chuckle 
> 
> because we KNOW cypher would never dream of insulting anyone now huh? no, a shining member like him is a prime example of an angel. in fact the very idea of cypher insulting anyone is a sin, you are a blasphemer for saying anything to such an effect. 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the guy sure, he's brilliant, but he's got a huuuuuuge ego and likes to argue alot. just like me


 
1. I never said I was an angel, I regularly point out the point I'm an ass-hole. You fail.
2. Arguing is fun, duh, but its even more fun when the other person doesn't realize they're being massively trolled.




> I actually rofled...


  :Wink: 




> omfg 10/0=3 is an expression you fool >.< it's not a calculation so you didn't divide by zero, acutally this expression is false, please take a math book to learn the differnece between an expression and a calculation...
> I could go furter into details but I'm to lazy and I belive learning on your own is more efficient then people telling you what's wrong or right.


 In soviet russia, expression evaluates YOU!




> Geez guies.
> 
> Who the F*** cares about dividing by zero and using retarded ways to express your points. Get the hell back on subject, not whether the hell you can divide by a certain number.


 
I certainly don't, but this is fun so why stop? ^_^




> oh great, another genius here attempting to disprove my logic by skirting around the point.
> 
> while whether or not it is a calculation or expression once again has little relevance to the main point i will prove you wrong for the hell of it.
> 
> a calculation is the process used to reach an answer while an expression is the visible outcome of a calculation barring certain circumstances. 
> 
> 1. it can be considered a calculation, because i calculated that if i that if i divide 10 by zero i will get the answer 1.
> 
> 2. expressions cannot have equal signs.
> ...


 The problem is you DONT get the answer 1. The answer is undefined. You may get the answer 1 but thats only because YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!
 :Big Grin: 




> So this one time, i ate a pickle. It was very nice and i enjoyed it.



I luuuurve pickles. And mudkipz.




> i concur with kynox. pickles.


NOU!




> Division by zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ORLY lol
> 
> Pickles, yum.



What part of that article in particular are you referring to? You can't just link to something as broad as that then say 'ORLY'. >_>




> Hi this is my first post on this forum, only just started to look into stuff like this and i must say i love how a simple question about teleporting in a live server can turn into a huge argument about dividing by zero, it's fantastic, and i can tell i'm gonna love being on this forum.
> 
> I actually lost track on what was going on though although i'm pretty sure that if you actually did divide by zero you would probably unmake the universe so don't.
> 
> Anyway i'm gonna go look round the rest of the forum. so i'll join in the next argument, because as someone said earlier, they can be quite fun and they also entertain anyone who happens to walk in on them, which is good for morale.


Huge arguments are fun, mainly caus people don't obey this sign:






> i am sorry, but i cannot help myself from laughing now. you are unwilling to admit you are wrong, so you resort to pointing out your own accomplishments while belittling me for having none. you have failed yourself, you have failed logic, and you have failed this thread.
> 
> go back and re-read the thread, you fail so much its depressing to see. here is a basic synopsis of your failure 
> 
> you claim division by zero to be an impossibility (which has very little relation to my original post anyhow)
> 
> i divide by zero but reach the wrong conclusion and point out i still did it.
> 
> you tell me i'm wrong because i forgot a space (lol) as well as stating that it doesn't have an infinite answer
> ...


Waaaay too much fail in this to address in a single sitting so I'll summarize what you should do before posting again.

1. lrn2math
2. lrn2program
3. lrn2read
4. lrn2english
5. lrn2notfail

----------


## arigity

chaz has failed internetting D: he loses the argument so he trolls  :Frown:  sad really, so much for the genius part i guess. have a good time failing more chaz.

I'd attempt to de-scrambilify your last post with equally trolling arguments but its not my job to right a wrong, just mark it fail and move along.



this wouldn't happen to be you?

----------


## Cypher

> chaz has failed internetting D: he loses the argument so he trolls  sad really, so much for the genius part i guess. have a good time failing more chaz.
> 
> I'd attempt to de-scrambilify your last post with equally trolling arguments but its not my job to right a wrong, just mark it fail and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> this wouldn't happen to be you?




What argument did I loose? You seem to be confused.

Fail less please.

You already lost right here:



> p.s. technically you CAN divide by zero, wanna see? 10/0 = 1 there. i win  of course that answer is incorrect however all that you mentioned was doing it, not in acquiring a correct answer :P




Everything after that point was me trolling. Lol @ you.

----------


## arigity

i counter.

fail more cypher, your "I'm not a retard, I'm just acting like one" excuse gets funnier by the second. you lose at internets and fail at threads.


p.s. thread needs more pickles.

----------


## Xarg0

Cypher, I think it's time for the flamethrower  :Big Grin: 
Edit: lolz fixed a mistake

----------


## ubrpwnt

Cypher wins the Miss Internet Award 08!

GRATZ MAN!

----------


## Cypher

> Cypher, I think it's time for the flamethrower 
> Edit: lolz fixed a mistake



Haha. I think I've got a copy of that saved, I'll dig it up.

On another note I think this thread is done now, it seems ignorance is bliss. I don't wanna try too hard to fix his retardation because if we didn't have noobs like him then where would we get our laughs?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xarg0

Lol we don't need them, because ever now and then I'll post some stupid stuff either because I lack coffeein or I got something complitly wrong due to my lack of proper english speaking ability.

hm maybe I should create a poll on how good/bad my english is ^.^

----------


## Shynd

We can decifer poor english (though, I might add, I've never seen you exhibit, at least not to the degree I'm used to from a lot of others); we cannot decifer retardism. Therein lies the difference.

----------


## dvann

That was the best series of pictures ever 2nd post

----------


## Cypher

> We can decifer poor english (though, I might add, I've never seen you exhibit, at least not to the degree I'm used to from a lot of others); we cannot decifer retardism. Therein lies the difference.



Correct.

----------


## spiratesss

> 


lol i think i see a hentai in there  :Wink:

----------


## Come Undone

cheers  :Smile: 
this has nothing to do with teleporting.

X (one piece)
/ (divided in)
0 (nothing)
= (equals in)
X (one piece)

Since one piece is 1.
Zero pieces is 0.
if you say you divide 1 piece with 0 pieces it didn't happen since it's not possible, which means the piece is still intact and not divided.

10/0 = not divided, since 0 is null. 

Theories... theories... It doesn't have to make sense to be right.
What is wrong one day is right the other. It's called evolution.

----------


## Cypher

> cheers 
> this has nothing to do with teleporting.
> 
> X (one piece)
> / (divided in)
> 0 (nothing)
> = (equals in)
> X (one piece)
> 
> ...


.......

Who let you out of the mental health clinic?

----------

